# Amundson signs free agent deal with Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> <span class="headline3">Amundson deal finalized</span>
> 
> </p><p>Sacramento Kings forward Louis Amundson, an undrafted rookie
> from Nevada-Las Vegas and Louisville's Monarch High School, officially
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4832043,00.html


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Must have really impressed everyone. I'm cool with it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "I wasn't that surprised (to sign), because I knew they liked me," said Amundson, who had 12 points and 12 rebounds in the Kings' win over New Orleans on Friday.
> 
> "I don't know what to expect (in training camp), but I'm going to keep playing the way I'm playing and see what happens."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14276308p-15085716c.html


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if he made the team or even got a little time, Muss has a noted love for scrappy frontcourt players.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the signing okay but I would have preferred to keep J Williams and Taj Gray. I guess this means only one of them will make the team.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

NBAdraft.net has compared him to Kenny Thomas.. (in his scrappy, rebounding style)

Mean anything?
Probably not, but Corliss, Thomas and Amundson all on the same roster..


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

That's good. I would love to have KT without his ******* contract. Plus, he's about an inch or two taller and he can block shots from what I've seen in the summer league.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Living Out an NBA Dream 


> When the Kings signed Louis Amundson to a contract, it was a dream come true for the 6-9, 225-pound forward from the University of Nevada Las Vegas. But Amundson, who averaged a career-best 14.3 points and 8.6 rebounds a game in his senior season (2005-06) with the Rebels, realizes there’s plenty of hard work ahead. Taking a break from the action at the Toshiba Vegas Summer League earlier in the month, Amundson sat down with Kings.com to discuss his journey this far, and hopefully, his future with the Kings.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

From the summer league games that I saw I liked what this guy brings....he could turn out to be a great 9th or 10th man in a few years.....solid for an undrafted player.


----------

